

Permission denied: /.htaccess pcfg_openfile: Unable to check htaccess file - MelissaDawson
http://blog.teamgrowth.net/index.php/apache/permission-denied-htaccess-pcfg_openfile-unable-to-check-htaccess-file
You may get following error while browsing your site:<p><pre><code>    Forbidden
    You don’t have permission to access / on this server.
    Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.</code></pre>
======
nodata
apache can't read the .htaccess file. Why is this on here?

